# Year Identification for Cleveland Welding Bike with Major badge



## wercmcbecker (Apr 9, 2010)

Serial # FO35 5  not exactly sure






26 inch




Badge Major


 

Looking to buy this weekend and need to know what year.  The owner says he was told it is from the 1930s but I would like to know for sure. 


 

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Melissa, I caught this one on your PM but for others, this bike is from late 1949 through 1954 based on the shape of the rear dropouts. The important part of the serial number for narrowing down the date further is the suffix which reads ACw, 52Cw, 53Cw, or 54Cw


----------



## mofoco1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Phil you strike again. This is Mofoco1 (Mo) did you get those numbers I sent?  Mo


----------



## wercmcbecker (Apr 16, 2010)

*Got the bike*

I got the bike over the weekend.

Serial # F03595  Acw




What year is it?

Thanks


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 17, 2010)

ACw serial numbers ran from probably about mid 1949 until the A was replaced with 52, presumably at the beginning of 1952. The serial numbers for ACw bikes run from A through J, (excluding I), so sequentially that would place an F serial number around the cusp of 50-51.


----------

